# Should I stabilize now or keep waiting?



## Juggernaut (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm making the original recipe Skeeter Pee with lavlin ec-1118 yeast. The primary fermentation took 10 days, and I racked into the secondary at 1.008. After almost a month in the secondary, I'm now reading .098, but I'm still getting a bubble a minuet in my airlock. Should I wait till it's done bubbling, or go ahead and stabalize and degas?


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> I'm making the original recipe Skeeter Pee with lavlin ec-1118 yeast. The primary fermentation took 10 days, and I racked into the secondary at 1.008. After almost a month in the secondary, I'm now reading .098, but I'm still getting a bubble a minuet in my airlock. Should I wait till it's done bubbling, or go ahead and stabalize and degas?


I'm sure that you mean that it is sitting at .998. How many days has it been sitting there, and what is the temperature?

Ignore the bubbles coming out of the airlock. They do NOT mean that fermentation is continuing, they are simply CO2 outgassing because you haven't degassed yet.

Steve


----------

